# Espressivo No. 1 in G Minor



## n.piano21 (Sep 28, 2009)

My first Espressivo. The point of this new form of music is for me to be more expressive with my music with also being able to modulate smoothly. The recording quality is bad because I recorded it on a cheap mp3 player, but you can still make out the notes. The link below will take you to my espressivo. Let me know of your thoughts.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I have commented on the video, are you going to upload more videos because if so I'll subscribe. I've added you as a friend, EdwardWhelanPiano.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Ok.. so what exactly is the new form?

Also is there a score?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I liked it, even if not as much as your Vision (2nd, if I can recall). Apart from decent techniqe and composing skill you have ability to make music enjoyable and emotional - that's rare gift. 

Work hard, improve you technical skills and become another LvB.


----------



## n.piano21 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey everyone, thanks for all your comments. To Edward Elgar, I will be recording more espressivo's and compositions once I finish writing them and recording them. I'll add you as a friend on you tube. To emiellucifuge, mabey I shouldn't have said new form. I posted everything at 2 am this morning. In away its more shorter, but it looks like it is a free form I'm using. I do have a score, I need to get it copyrighted still. To Aramis, Thank you for your support.

nick~composer and artist


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

It sounds like it is in simple binary to me, so I wouldn't necessarily call it a "new" form. There were some open fifths (I'm pretty sure) in the left hand at one point that sounded somewhat harsh - just the nature of the interval. It didn't really speak to the particular style of this piece I thought. 

The melody is very nice. 

Just curious, how long have you been composing?


----------



## n.piano21 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey Romantic Geek,

Yeah I should word my sentences a little better. I didn't mean like a literal new form. My meant it more as I'm trying a different approach to my composing. I posted this around 2-3 am. Don't really think english that early. Thank you for you comment. There are perfect fifths in the piece. I like to use a lot of fifths and octaves in my music, but I have been trying to steer away from that, using 3rds and 6ths and 7ths more. I took my first music theory class in 2005 and have been composing since then. Off an on though. I had the birth of my daughter which took a lot of time away from composing and playing. I should be graduating with my A.A. in Music come next spring. Thanks again for your thoughts.

nick~composer and artist


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Okay in that case misunderstanding. 
Im still curious to see the score.. Isnt a work copyrighted as soon as you create it?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Yes I was correct, copyright is automatic upon creation of the work:

http://www.copyright.org.au/pdf/acc/book_tocs/b127sample.pdf


----------



## n.piano21 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey emiellucifuge and anyone else.

I have posted the core on sibelius music for everyone to see. It will play the score for you. Here is the link.

http://www.sibeliusmusic.com/index.php?sm=home.score&scoreID=154558


----------



## BeethovenListener (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice. I really enjoyed listening to that. I could definitely "feel" it. Keep up the good work!


----------

